# Schwinns out of the house and to into the garage!



## Phattiremike (Nov 14, 2019)

We have family visiting for Thanksgiving, I had to make room for a few air mattresses,  I relocated bikes from my home office into the garage.

Mike


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 14, 2019)

Phattiremike said:


> We have family visiting for Thanksgiving, I had to make room for a few air mattresses,  I relocated bikes from my home office into the garage.
> 
> Mike
> 
> ...



I'd rather sleep in the garage! V/r Shawn


----------



## Eric Amlie (Nov 14, 2019)

Wow...Just Wow!


----------



## DaGasMan (Nov 14, 2019)

I am officially ashamed of what I thought was a decent collection.
Apparently what I have is an indecent collection. I am very jelly.
Wow!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 14, 2019)

Looking fantastic @Phattiremike


----------



## Tim the Skid (Nov 14, 2019)

I would move into the garage with the bikes until after the Holiday when the family leaves.


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 14, 2019)

I misread that as garbage...


----------



## bricycle (Nov 14, 2019)

Just WOW...... I do like the cold medicine cup on the Supertwin grip....


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 14, 2019)

That's not a garage, it's an office with a huge front door and a car in the way :eek:


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Nov 14, 2019)

CONGRATS VERY NICE DISPLAY OF VINTAGE BICYCLES!!! I LIKE ALL OF THEM BUT THE EVINRUDE ITS NICE!!! HAPPY HOLIDAYS IN 2 WHEELS


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 14, 2019)

Holy crap, my tongue hit the floor. A double duty Autocycle really should stay inside...


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 14, 2019)

Man o man are those bikes beautiful!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 14, 2019)

Phattiremike said:


> We have family visiting for Thanksgiving, I had to make room for a few air mattresses,  I relocated bikes from my home office into the garage.
> 
> Mike
> 
> ...



GREAT COLLECTION!
LEAVE THE BIKES IN THE OFFICE!
COMPANY CAN SLEEP IN THE GARAGE!


Phattiremike said:


> We have family visiting for Thanksgiving, I had to make room for a few air mattresses,  I relocated bikes from my home office into the garage.
> 
> Mike
> 
> ...



GREAT COLLECTION!
LEAVE THE BIKES IN THE OFFICE!
NICE GARAGE!
COMPANY CAN SLEEP IN THE GARAGE!


----------



## SKPC (Nov 14, 2019)

Oh my...


----------



## Pauliemon (Nov 14, 2019)

Aw those bikes in the office were getting lonely. They needed to go see their bros and have a beer.


----------



## 1motime (Nov 14, 2019)

That is a happy place to spend some time!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 14, 2019)

I think they'd understand if you pointed to the garage handing them blankets at bedtime...


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 14, 2019)

DaGasMan said:


> I am officially ashamed of what I thought was a decent collection.
> Apparently what I have is an indecent collection. I am very jelly.
> Wow!



Thank you, I’m sure collection is killer.


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 14, 2019)

bricycle said:


> Just WOW...... I do like the cold medicine cup on the Supertwin grip....



What a good pick up on your part.  1 gallon gas 3 ounces of oil, that’s my measuring cup, lol!!!


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 14, 2019)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Looking fantastic @Phattiremike



Thanks  Mark!


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 14, 2019)

MEKANIXFIX said:


> CONGRATS VERY NICE DISPLAY OF VINTAGE BICYCLES!!! I LIKE ALL OF THEM BUT THE EVINRUDE ITS NICE!!! HAPPY HOLIDAYS IN 2 WHEELS



 thank you, I love that bike!


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Nov 14, 2019)

That's not a garage - it's a museum! I thought I had a small collection, now I realize I have scrap metal with wheels!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 14, 2019)

Phattiremike said:


> We have family visiting for Thanksgiving, I had to make room for a few air mattresses,  I relocated bikes from my home office into the garage.
> 
> Mike
> 
> ...



dam man you got it going on...  killer collection  nice,sssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 14, 2019)

Tim the Skid said:


> I would move into the garage with the bikes until after the Holiday when the family leaves.




Yeah, those bikes need their Daddy. They're like family too.


----------



## Santee (Nov 16, 2019)

Beautiful collection !


----------



## mymikesbikes (Nov 16, 2019)

Phattiremike said:


> We have family visiting for Thanksgiving, I had to make room for a few air mattresses,  I relocated bikes from my home office into the garage.
> 
> Mike
> 
> ...



WOW,  you are a bigger man than I.  I think in the back of my mind I'd be asking myself, "would my family be more comfortable in the garage"?  At least your family will know what a big sacrifice you made for them.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 18, 2019)

*I would sleep in the garage & send the guests to a hotel ... *


----------

